# 2013 Dakota Classic is going to be indoors!



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

The 2013 Dakota Classic is going to be shot indoors at the Easton Shooting Facility there. The announcement was made at the Outdoor Nationals. No more 50 mph winds to contend with! Woo Hoo!


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

deadx said:


> The 2013 Dakota Classic is going to be shot indoors at the Easton Shooting Facility there. The announcement was made at the Outdoor Nationals. No more 50 mph winds to contend with! Woo Hoo!


 I spoke to Bruce about this at the Indoor. I was trying to get it done for 2012, but I guess the building wasn't ready. 
no mater what the reason for the change, It is a good thing for the shoot . It will stop all the negatives about it. It will probably be shot like any of the indoor shoots with different lines.


----------



## Ditch Pickle (Jun 8, 2011)

cool hope some one wins that million dollers thay promosed to give.
with no wind it should be done.


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Yup I allready confirmed my island in the pacific after I win,LOL


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

It would also be nice if the WAF/NFAA...would....somehow....get the NFAA OUTDOOR Nationals to count towards the shooting off for the CAR...Instead of the "3-Star Tour"...it becomes the 4-Star Tour. It may well help out participation at the NFAA Outdoor Nationals.

This isn't my idea, but was brought up on another thread here on AT as part of the discussion about increasing the participation for the Outdoor Nationals...afterall, the NFAA is the National FIELD Archery Association...and yet...there is NOTHING "Field" about the 3-Star Tour...it is ALL about INDOORS. 
On another not, heck they could add REDDING and make it a "5-Star Tour"...and that way it is 60-40...60% indoors and 40% outdoors.....

Vegas, Indoor Nationals, Redding, Classic, NFAA OUTDOOR Nationals...
They could STILL do the thing about the Million Bucks...for ONLY the INDOOR portion of the tour....no big deal there.
Think about that...

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## buttspanker (Apr 25, 2008)

I need more info! Where and when?


----------



## Jeff A M (Sep 13, 2011)

blueglide1 said:


> Yup I allready confirmed my island in the pacific after I win,LOL



LOL.... Don just put me in your will. You are a lot older then me LMBO

Jeff


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

buttspanker said:


> I need more info! Where and when?


check the NFAA web site


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

Jeff A M said:


> LOL.... Don just put me in your will. You are a lot older then me LMBO
> 
> Jeff


Jeff If I had your money I could throw Mine away.LOL


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

How many shooters can they accommodate for the tournament??


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

I BOW 2 said:


> How many shooters can they accommodate for the tournament??


probably70 on a line X as many lines needed


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

brtesite said:


> check the NFAA web site


I don't see info about the 2013 event on the NFAA web site yet.

The main link for the Dakota Classic still lists the 2012 info. http://fieldarchery.com/tournaments/atlanticCity/index.cfm

And the "Full Listing" calendar just shows The Vegas shoot, Indoor Nationals, National Unmarked 3D, and Outdoor Nationals. http://fieldarchery.com/tournaments/index.cfm

Maybe you'll let us know when the NFAA site is updated?

It is interesting that the Dakota Classic I believe is follow-on to the old Atlantic City shoot, and THAT ONE was also an INDOOR long range shoot. I even just noticed when pasting in the links above, the Atlantic City reference is still there.


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

I'll be glad when Bruce Cull gets enough pull to get an airport in Yankton. Flying to sioux City or Sioux Falls and driving 1 1/2 hrs sucks.
Not a whole lot to do in the local area either. Good resturants are few.

This is just my opinion and you know what they say about opinions!


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

I wish it was only 1 1/2 hrs for me.Its a good 7-8 hrs for me from Wisconsin.To add insult to injury I have to drive through Viking country,LOL Go Pack!!!


----------



## Ditch Pickle (Jun 8, 2011)

you take it easy on them vikings .thay are real softys.
\


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

Interesting. That building isn't very big (wide), but that will make it very entertaining to watch, but very crowded at the same time.
It's not real common to have an indoor shoot at those yardages, I think it will be well attended and a good idea to eliminate the wind and weather issues that plague so many and not others depending on when you shoot. It will really level the playing field!


----------



## Ditch Pickle (Jun 8, 2011)

better yet i will get to see some one take home the million dollers thay promessed.:dancing:


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

What kind of yardages will they be shooting?
Don.


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

WA-prez, We (Council) still have the planning meeting the end of Sept and will finalize the WAF tournaments.

Tom get a hold of your acting Councilman and ask him to try and get the car issue through I would vote for it


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

in the past..you shoot 60 yds first then 50yds then 40yds at the 122 cm target, but being as they are worried about the pay out they changed the shoot to 40yds first then 50 yds then 60 yds and the target size was reduced to the 96 cm target. Can you believe the pressure if you were still clean to the last end and shooting that small dot at 60yds.
I don't think the insurance company will ever have to worry about giving up the $$MILLION


----------



## nock tune (Jul 5, 2009)

Lien2 said:


> [It's not real common to have an indoor shoot at those yardages.]
> 
> Ever here of the Atlantic City Archery Classic, they shot those's yardages indoors for 25 years before the NFAA got ahold of it an killed it in favor of shooting in Yanton!


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

shot the classic one year in Pittsburg.....had over 100 targets if I remember right , at the Lawerence center downtown


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

nock tune said:


> Lien2 said:
> 
> 
> > [It's not real common to have an indoor shoot at those yardages.]
> ...


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

nock tune said:


> Lien2 said:
> 
> 
> > [It's not real common to have an indoor shoot at those yardages.]
> ...


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

nock tune said:


> Lien2 said:
> 
> 
> > [It's not real common to have an indoor shoot at those yardages.]
> ...


----------



## nock tune (Jul 5, 2009)

My point about AC was it was a great place to shoot Mike,a shoot in your own State, that you could not save,an could not be run buy the NFAA after years of being run buy Helen! As far as losing money how come they ran it for year before NFAA got hold of it an never heard about losing money, maybe mismanaged? Or some other reason I don't know! As far a Love for the NFAA I support it and tell every one about it ,just because I'm not big fan of all things Bruce does'nt mean I don't care about it. An as far as my spelling Field I'll try to do better, Oh by the way I did not see you at the outdoor nationals?


----------



## gcab (Mar 24, 2010)

field14 said:


> nock tune said:
> 
> 
> > First off..."here"...your meaning indicates a LOCATION...you surely meant "hear" as in to receive AUDIO signals that your "ears" receive as sound waves and translate them into something identifiable??? ROFLMAO! About as bad as the mis-use of "there" and "their" and They're...three completely different words each meaning something different...and NOT interchangeable. Same with "here" and "hear"...different words, different meanings, and NOT interchangeable. ROFLMAO.
> ...


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

gcab said:


> field14 said:
> 
> 
> > Wouldn't your "AUDIO" then be audio? As well as your "NOT" be not? And "INDOORS" be indoors? You may have words spelled right, but in a public forum it is just as annoying as having words capitalized as they are misspelled, regardless of how much someone won't see someone elses point of view, or that they could be wrong.
> ...


----------



## TylerTexas (May 30, 2012)

Wow, y'all are a bunch of school girls. Someone puts up a post about a positive change to a shoot, and y'all bring up a past shoot and point out spelling errors. Nothing else to do, girls?


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

TylerTexas said:


> Wow, y'all are a bunch of school girls. Someone puts up a post about a positive change to a shoot, and y'all bring up a past shoot and point out spelling errors. Nothing else to do, girls?


Wasn't about spelling errors, but rather the improper use of "here" vs. the correct word for the intended context "hear". Notice that this time, I'm not stressing things with capitalization...which is the internet way of emphasis since you cannot hear (not "here) the person through his/her keyboard.
YES! Proper use of the correct word(s) in their (not "there', or "they're") correct context IS important and shouldn't be taken lightly.
field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

field14 said:


> Wasn't about spelling errors, but rather the improper use of "here" vs. the correct word for the intended context "hear". Notice that this time, I'm not stressing things with capitalization...which is the internet way of emphasis since you cannot hear (not "here) the person through his/her keyboard.
> YES! Proper use of the correct word(s) in their (not "there', or "they're") correct context IS important and shouldn't be taken lightly.
> field14 (Tom D.)


From the forum rules:

6. Do not use posts to correct another poster's spelling or grammar - this is rude and unnecessary. If you do not understand what they are saying, ask them to clarify.

9. Remember that use of ALL CAPITAL LETTERS IN A POST is the same as shouting. It is best not to use all capital letters as it is difficult to read and is instrusive to readers.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

nock tune said:


> My point about AC was it was a great place to shoot Mike,a shoot in your own State, that you could not save,an could not be run buy the NFAA after years of being run buy Helen! As far as losing money how come they ran it for year before NFAA got hold of it an never heard about losing money, maybe mismanaged? Or some other reason I don't know! As far a Love for the NFAA I support it and tell every one about it ,just because I'm not big fan of all things Bruce doesn't mean I don't care about it. An as far as my spelling Field I'll try to do better, Oh by the way I did not see you at the outdoor nationals?


Dave , I do know that you support the NFAA otherwise we would not be seeing you at the shoots. How ever ,every time there is a knock,it gives fodder for more comments. It gives cause to the outside that it is not a good organization. When Helen ran it, her costs were much lower than ours because of state political reasons. 

I think that if it goes indoors next year, it will be a better shoot . You will be out of the elements good or bad. just have to shoot more lines,but it can be done.


----------



## nock tune (Jul 5, 2009)

Mike , the NFAA is a great organization and I hold it dear, but that does not mean I agree with a lot of the recent changes. Just because a idea is not popular does't make it wrong and just because a decision has been made does'nt make it right. My first comment on this post was to let others know, that maybe did not know, that the Archery Classic being shot indoors, is not something new! Shooting a 600 round indoors was happening at Atlantic City for years before the NFAA bought it, as a way to raise money for the archery team from Atlantic Community Collage.


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

Gentlemen ...

Before this gets out of hand (and it's not yet)...justa reminder please play nice, or play elsewhere.

Chuck


----------



## TylerTexas (May 30, 2012)

FV Chuck said:


> Gentlemen ...
> 
> Before this gets out of hand (and it's not yet)...justa reminder please play nice, or play elsewhere.
> 
> Chuck


But Chuck, some of us actually do play. The rest just gripe.


----------

